# dark bronze tort pic



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is a pic of a baby roller with lots of bronze. He is actually a t pattern blue grizzle but shows loads of bronze color. He'll probably get more white with a moult but will hopefully keep a good amount of bronze. His father is a very dark ash red (probably bronze) t pattern grizzle split blue and dilute. The mother is a brown tort with bronze. His nestmate is a yellow mottle, possibly homozygous grizzle.









Bill


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

when he matures he is going to be a very striking bird...at least I think so...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh wow, what a pretty bird


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That bird almost matches your wall color. Camouflage evolution?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very pretty. Would love to see how he turns out.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Yeah, but it's an ugly wall and a pretty pigeon*



RodSD said:


> That bird almost matches your wall color. Camouflage evolution?


Guess it's about time to break out a paint brush. I'll post pictures of him after moult. Hopefully, he won't lose too much of the bronze.

Bill


----------

